# Benelli Supernova?



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does any one shoot a Benelli supernova... Im interested in it as I am looking for a 12 gauge semi auto. I want a good gun that will last a while. If you think it's no good what do you shoot?


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

get a SBE and dont look back


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have looked at that but I'm only fifteen and cant afford the SBE... Does the SN come in semi auto


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

No it does not come in an autoloader. The supernova is a Benelli pump shotgun with a comfortech style stock. That means it can shoot 2.75, 3.00 and 3.5 inch shells, the stock should reduce recoil somewhat. If you do not have much cash, it is the gun you want, a regular Nova is less expensive. I bought a Nova the 2nd year they were out. I bought it because the are easy to tear down and clean, they are also very reliable. They action rattles a little, but it does not effect the performance of the gun. If you hunt in the mud you can tear this gun down, flush it with hot water, put a heater on it to dry it out, then oil and reassemble. I have a SBE now but keep my Nova as a back up gun. I have smashed a lot of birds with it, and some stray cats.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Why is the sbe semi auto but not the SN?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

ohhh man i dont know why these people on here are telling you differently. Of coarse they make a Benelli super nova with a fast acting electronic ignition semi automatic action. SBE's are complete garbage compared to the nova's reliability and cycle speed. Do yourself a favor and call around to all the gun shops and ask for a super nova in semi auto also tell them that you want the optional 4 inch shell length upgrade. It is really worth the extra 39.99. Or if you actually want to buy a new one just GOOGLE benelli.com and browse the catalog until you find that model I forget the name but i think the official name of the gun is "Benelli Ultra nova electrostatic X"...don't quote me on that tho... and then just buy it off the website. :beer: :rock: :thumb:


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> SBE's are complete garbage compared to the nova's reliability and cycle speed.:


dude your drunk or something change your name from hugeburrito to hugeidiot


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

clint_hay said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > SBE's are complete garbage compared to the nova's reliability and cycle speed.:
> ...


HAHAHA OMG EVERYTHING I SAID THERE IS COMPLETE BS. I GUESS I THOUGHT THE AUTHOR WAS STUPID FOR THINKING A SUPERNOVA CAME IN A SEMI. With 2 minutes of research anyone could find that info out....BUT NOW I REALLY THINK YOU ARE THE BIGGEST IDIOT FOR NOT PICKING UP ON THE SARCASM IN EVERY WORD IN THE POST. :withstupid: :laugh:

ps. if you didn't know the author is obviously just trolling on this thread. But if you weren't such an goon maybe you would have picked up on all the clues...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> clint_hay said:
> 
> 
> > HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> ...


why do you have to be a smart *** to begin with when a 15 year old kid is asking advice something he is interested in purchasing? and you call me a goon? its an innocent question the kid is asking answers for...


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

wow either your to proud to admit your getting trolled by a person who claims they are a kid or you arnt aware of what trolling is. Trolling is when you make something up that doesn't really exist (THIS WHOLE THREAD), or claim something is as it isn't. Asking repeatedly about a semi auto nova is the biggest give away even after someone tells him that they don't exist. no one is actually that stupid where they would go on a public forum to post a question about a nova being a semi when they could easily find it out with an internet search. He is just trying to get a rise out of people and you sir played right into it. In the future sir recognize trollers and troll them back. (HENCE MY INTIAL RESPONSE). Good day and i hope i taught you a lesson on internet forums.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

get a gun that shoots FIRE!!!!


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> HAHAHA OMG EVERYTHING I SAID THERE IS COMPLETE BS. I GUESS I THOUGHT THE AUTHOR WAS STUPID FOR THINKING A SUPERNOVA CAME IN A SEMI. With 2 minutes of research anyone could find that info out....BUT NOW I REALLY THINK YOU ARE THE BIGGEST IDIOT FOR NOT PICKING UP ON THE SARCASM IN EVERY WORD IN THE POST. :withstupid: :laugh:
> 
> ps. if you didn't know the author is obviously just trolling on this thread. But if you weren't such an goon maybe you would have picked up on all the clues...


I thought it was funny.

The kid was basically asking why he can't get a dog that meows like a cat. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually, guys. I have to agree with Hugeburitto because my father has a supernova semi-auto. They do come in auto's . you just have to do some searching around to find them. He bought his for around 650. Very good purchase. He has no doubts about it. about that trolling thing? I think all the people that read this would wish people like you that fight about this stuff(which it is...kinda funny) would just leave. Your basically spamming a 15 y-o's post. That all he wanted to know about this info, and he's getting fights. on his own page. I thought this NodakOutdoors, not fightoutdoors. Anyways, I would go with the Super Nova because it is completely reliable, and the nova doesnt come with its recoil stock, which doesnt matter a ton. When you shoot 3.5'' shells. A good recoil stock comes in handy. If I were you, get the supernova. Good luck bud. :beer:


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

waskamallards said:


> Actually, guys. I have to agree with Hugeburitto because my father has a supernova semi-auto. They do come in auto's . you just have to do some searching around to find them. He bought his for around 650. Very good purchase. He has no doubts about it. about that trolling thing? I think all the people that read this would wish people like you that fight about this stuff(which it is...kinda funny) would just leave. Your basically spamming a 15 y-o's post. That all he wanted to know about this info, and he's getting fights. on his own page. I thought this NodakOutdoors, not fightoutdoors. Anyways, I would go with the Super Nova because it is completely reliable, and the nova doesnt come with its recoil stock, which doesnt matter a ton. When you shoot 3.5'' shells. A good recoil stock comes in handy. If I were you, get the supernova. Good luck bud. :beer:


and they call it a SBE II. good buy for $650
http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli-supernova.php
http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli-super-black-eagle-2.php

http://www.benelliusa.com/index.php


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

waskamallards said:


> Actually, guys. I have to agree with Hugeburitto because my father has a supernova semi-auto. They do come in auto's . you just have to do some searching around to find them. He bought his for around 650. Very good purchase. He has no doubts about it. about that trolling thing? I think all the people that read this would wish people like you that fight about this stuff(which it is...kinda funny) would just leave. Your basically spamming a 15 y-o's post. That all he wanted to know about this info, and he's getting fights. on his own page. I thought this NodakOutdoors, not fightoutdoors. Anyways, I would go with the Super Nova because it is completely reliable, and the nova doesnt come with its recoil stock, which doesnt matter a ton. When you shoot 3.5'' shells. A good recoil stock comes in handy. If I were you, get the supernova. Good luck bud. :beer:


That's what I thought. No need to lie on an internet chat forum. We all have access to the internet if we're on this thing anyway so no more making up things that don't exist. I will also sell your father a nova and tell him it's a semi-auto/pump and if he's dumb enough to believe it I guess you and your father deserve to get ripped off. :eyeroll:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

No need to be an ******* to my dad... :evil:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I feel dumber having read through this whole thread. :-? Counted AT LEAST on troll, a couple true a-holes and more than one idiot. :withstupid:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mackinbittys said:


> Lighten up dsm1642!!!! This whole thread is just a giant troll. It is kind of funny :beer:
> You need to lighten up and have a good laugh every now and then. :thumb:


No, I don't need to lighten up. Being on your computer you obviously couldn't see my smiling as I read the hilarious crap being put up by some of the "members". These kind of threads aren't here for YOUR amusement. They are here to take up space and get people fired up. I meant what I said too. Actually threads like these ARE helpfull. They bring out the worst in the people responding to them. It's actually a pretty good litmus test to see who the dinks are and who knows their stuff.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

"The name's Francis Soyer, but everybody calls me Psycho. Any of you guys call me Francis, and I'll kill you!" :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Segway.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know why mackinbittys is calling this a troll thread i was being completely serious with everything i said! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

